
How to set a Dropbox file to be ignored (beta) - nvch
https://help.dropbox.com/files-folders/restore-delete/ignored-files
======
kristianp
This is great to see. There's a use case here for temporary files generated by
dev tools, when working on a project and switching machines. I used to switch
from desktop to laptop during the night.

For me it's the vs folder used by Visual Studio.

